# Self Blown CO2



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

The bubbles would just float straight to the top of the water and off gas itself. Unless you have the lung capacity to blow air through a diffuser, it won't provide any co2.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

You would likely want to use a bubble ladder


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

no.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

You'll hyperventilate and pass out before anything worthwhile happens. The percentage of CO2 in your exhaled breath is only like 5%. It is primarily nitrogen.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Many years ago I read a post from a fellow that filled garbage bags with his exhalations. He filled them while exercising on stationary equipment, to hopefully increase the CO2 content. When full, he tossed an air pump in the bag, sealed it, and bubbled it through his tank using a fine airstone.

He did report a small increase in plant growth. So feeding plants with CO2 from your breath may be possible, but sitting there with a straw is going about it the wrong way.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have been able to build up a considerable CO2 concentration in a cup of water by blowing through an airline, but no one could maintain such a concentration without doing some physical harm - fainting, perhaps. The more water, the more effort and the lower the concentration could be.


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

You would get more co2 dissolved by just adding an airstone and running that.


----------



## kchao (Dec 28, 2013)

LOL thanks for the input everyone I was just very curious as to if it was a possibility, now knowing how little CO2 we exhale I can imagine these situations going deeply wrong...


----------



## saltykisses (Dec 30, 2013)

You breath out mainly oxygen dude yes some co2 .. But mainly O2 that's what the St. John's ambulance guy told me when I did first aid..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Approximate numbers put oxygen content of the air we inhale at 20%, exhalation the oxygen drops to around 15%; low, but sufficient to sustain life, which is why rescue breathing works. In comparison, c02 is only around .5% of the air we inhale.


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

My friend Joe has a car that utilizes his exhalations to brake and accelerate. Sadly our neigbor's daughter Meg went slightly crazy and framed his wife with a pistol at the airport security checkpoint so she could become his girlfriend.:tongue:


----------



## saltykisses (Dec 30, 2013)

Eh???!!! Wtf!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eglinlotus (Jul 2, 2013)

He is from Colorado weed is legal now.......hahaha


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

It is legal. I don't partake.

I was referencing a Family Guy episode....


----------

